# PLEASE HELP ME! My computer shut down while installing drivers.



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, so while installing drivers, my computer shut down and nothing works. No desktop, keyboard, usb, etc. the only thing my computer does is boot up.
Any solutions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try tapping F8 while booting and select safe mode from the list.
If you get in see if there is a restore point set before the time it shut down.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

No, not even my monitor will work when booting up, so I can't select safemode. I think my bios is messed up. What to do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where you installing drivers or updating(flashing) the bios?
The PC should boot to the System setup(AKA bios) screen without any drivers or hard drive installed, Installing Windows drivers can not mess up the bios.

Brand and model of the PC?


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

I think I was installing bios(updating) and it is a hp-pavilion p7-1147c


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets try clearing the CMOS settings(CLR_RTC)

Unplug the power, press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power, move the jumper cap from pins 3 & 5 to pins 1 & 3 wait 10 seconds and move the jumper cap back.
In the link below scroll down and expand "Motherboard Layout" And Clearing CMOS settings to see the images/instructions.
Motherboard Specifications, AAHD3-HB (Hibiscus) HP Pavilion p7-1147c Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (Canada - English)


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

Um I'm at a hotel right now so I'll do it as soon as I get home and report back


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

Is the CMOS thing the CMOS+pw thing on the diagram?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes one side is the bios password jumper the other side the cmos clear.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

1 question. If this fails, is my computer doomed? Btw I'm not home yet xD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't see a socketed bios chip so it's probably the soldered on type, the motherboard would have to be sent out to a specialty shop to be reflashed or replaced with a refurbished board.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm not at my house yet. Butn1 question. If this doesn't work is my comp gone for good?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> I don't see a socketed bios chip so it's probably the soldered on type, the motherboard would have to be sent out to a specialty shop to be reflashed or replaced with a refurbished board.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

But It's Not like it's going to be garbage right


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the board can be fixed or replaced, usually cost is the determining factor.

Is it still under warranty by chance?


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, but I'm trying to fix it manually first.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the CMOS clear doesn't do it, unlike some retail motherboards OEM boards do not have a bios recover feature. Reflashing through the serial port(special equipment needed) or replacing are the options.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

I found something that MIGHT help me. Which one would be my bios? 7 or 6?
HP Pavilion p7-1100 Desktop PC series -  HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Monitor or TV is Blank after Starting the Computer - bph04760 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be 7 or greater, but what version were you installing?


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

I have no idea lol, it's prob 7


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally got home. Sigh.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

It booted up once with the bios, then it returned to same situation. I tried everything. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could you actually get into the bios setup pages?


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

No, I couldn't. It boot up, but nothing was working(except monitor), BUT somehow I managed to get in the boot menu somehow lol. Now it returns to the old blank screen


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unplug the data cable to the hard drive and see if you can get into the bios setup.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

There were two, so I unplugged both. Nothing. Btw I tried switching the ram and taking it out, etc. (the hard drive is the drive with like 500 gb in each right?)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that would be the hard drive, sounds like the failed bios flash bricked the motherboard.

Is there a floppy drive in the PC?

Your best bet at this point is to contact some local PC repair shops and see if any have the equipment to repair flash the bios.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

Would warranty cover it? And if not, is the repair expensive?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mobo warranty does not cover user damage but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## dynamicube (Jul 15, 2012)

Would the repair be expensive?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on the shop and labor rate.


----------

